# CCE hydraulics



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

clint and andrew :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Yes


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

travis and donnie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigbody94lac (Mar 17, 2006)

hell yeah FUCK CCE!!!!!!!!! my club got banned from cool cars because we had "cce sux" & "cce is a no no" on the back of 2 of our hoppers @ the carl casper show :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

i cant see the pics :angry:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:uh: Ok first off Im not a cce nutt rider or anything but to be honest the only thing I have ever seen suck about cce was their cylinders? Everything else i have owned or seen has been money well spent so why do they suck? I guess its the new fad nowadays, "come on lil doggies, jump on the CCE sucks band wagon, what you aint heard? CCe sucks now!" LOL! The shit cracks me up! I have owned over 10 CCe pumps and never had a problem with one! The fatboy pumps are bad ass! My old bubble was hiitng 40 inches with one to the nose on 3 batteries? That to me doesnt suck! Their cylinders did suck tho! LOL! But I think their pumps have done great :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 4 2007, 09:46 AM~7402387
> *i cant see the pics  :angry:
> *


dont worry you aint missing nothen!!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Are you all the ones that were running around holding up a plaque at Carl Casper during the hop?


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 4 2007, 09:58 AM~7402418
> *Ok first off Im not a cce nutt rider or anything but to be honest the only thing I have ever seen suck about cce was their cylinders? Everything else i have owned or seen has been money well spent so why do they suck?  I guess its the new fad nowadays, "come on lil doggies, jump on the CCE sucks  band wagon, what you aint heard?  CCe sucks now!" LOL!  The shit cracks me up! I have owned over 10 CCe pumps and never had a problem with one! The fatboy pumps are bad ass! My old bubble was hiitng 40 inches on one to the nose and 3 batteries? Their cylinders did suck tho! LOL! :biggrin:
> *


i honestly hate the cylinders,backing plates,customer service and the name is cheesy as hell...
if i ever "use their pumps" it wont be using their backing plates for damn sure,theirs nothen cool about that!!! just my $0.02


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Mar 4 2007, 10:09 AM~7402449
> *i honestly hate the cylinders,backing plates,customer service and the name is cheesy as hell...
> if i ever "use their pumps" it wont be using their backing plates for damn sure,theirs nothen cool about that!!! just my $0.02
> *


Im talking about their performace i give a rats ass about the backing plates and a cheesy name!! LOL That shit can be switched out with custom plates ,as for their customer service it could improve a bit, i beileve it did once they told ol buddy to get out! LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigbody94lac_@Mar 4 2007, 07:44 AM~7402215
> *hell yeah FUCK CCE!!!!!!!!!  my club got banned from cool cars because we had "cce sux" & "cce is a no no" on the back of 2 of our hoppers @ the carl casper show  :cheesy:
> *


yall got banned from cce events or the store/shop,if it was the store/shop then what sense to even tell someone their banned from comming their place of bussines if you dont shit to do with them,lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Mar 4 2007, 10:13 AM~7402458
> *yall got banned from cce events or the store/shop,if it was the store/shop then what sense to even tell someone their banned from comming their place of bussines if you dont shit to do with them,lol
> *


Thats the irony in that situation, His club had a fuck cce sticker on their back window at the recent Carl casper auto show! They was in the hop and Brian seen the sticker, The other day he went up there to get some wire and donuts from them, CCe is located in louisville Kentucky just to let you know its local for us so we dont have to pay for shipping on anything!! 

Brian refused his service and told him to go thru pro hopper and pay extra for shipping! LOL , Not trying to be an asshole but I dont blame Brian a bit! I would have done the same, Eye for a Eye!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 4 2007, 10:18 AM~7402470
> *:dunno:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 4 2007, 10:17 AM~7402464
> *Thats the irony in that situation, His club had a fuck cce sticker on their back window at the recent Carl casper auto show! They was in the hop and Brian seen the sticker, The other day he went up there to get some wire and donuts from them, CCe is located in louisville Kentucky just to let you know its local! Brian refused his service and told him to go thru pro hopper and pay extra for shipping! LOL , Not trying to be a dick but I dont blame Brian a bit! Eye for a Eye!
> *


i really dont blame him either


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

well i do know for a fact at the show brian tryed to make it good he asked what the problem was but i guess you cant please people. 

its funny that they say cce sucks but then they buy parts from cool cars 
i think if you guys give them a chance they will take care of ya i mean brain and all the guys at cool cars are great peoplejust ask for bruce he take care of ya i have no problems with any of them i have had a few things go bad burn up motors now and then and burn noids have to change pump head sometimes but im runnig 96 volts to a single pump and hittin in the 50's so it does wear on parts some.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

hey doe seen your car from across the pit looked good puttin up some numbers what you runnin in there?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

There motors should come with a firehazard warning after last weekend or ask for one out of the good batch not the bad batch


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

I m not going to lie I used to say CCE sucks just cause everyone in here said that :0 :biggrin: But then I gave them try and when I called the customer service was not bad a girl answer the phone realy kind and friendly helping me out and got the kit everything is good but I do I gree the CYLINDERS ARE SH*T FOR SURE


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

My first setup was hilow , but when i needed parts cce was always der. I can also say da same for my brother s-10 hilow pump with cce components 8 batterys hittin mid 40s on dem custom 13,s. SO i give CCE thumbs up!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i have nothing but good to say yea there cylinders do suck but it makes up for it with teh pumps lol yea i think it is funny how people talk shit about them then buy from them i have the same thang with my business :biggrin:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Mar 4 2007, 11:21 AM~7402879
> *i have nothing but good to say yea there cylinders do suck but it makes up for it with teh pumps lol yea i think it is funny how people talk shit about them then buy from them i have the same thang with my business :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB+Mar 4 2007, 11:13 AM~7402631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

How did that new motor work? Im thinking about ordering a few if they are any good.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

only thang is i kick my self in the ass for not ordering up some comp motors and bringing them with me lol hell i would have sold out and made some money at it $85 each motor lol


----------



## bigbody94lac (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 4 2007, 11:17 AM~7402464
> *Thats the irony in that situation, His club had a fuck cce sticker on their back window at the recent Carl casper auto show! They was in the hop and Brian seen the sticker, The other day he went up there to get some wire and donuts from them, CCe is located in louisville Kentucky just to let you know its local for us so we dont have to pay for shipping on anything!!
> 
> Brian refused his service and told him to go thru pro hopper and pay extra for shipping! LOL , Not trying to be an asshole but I dont blame Brian a bit! I would have done the same, Eye for a Eye!
> *


yeah, but it wasnt one of mine that had the sticker & on top of that i wasn't goin up there to buy their equipment...i just needed lil bullshit stuff. & yeah, compared to pitbulls, their pumps blow...pitbulls have the steel inserts, & the port in the block for the gear is much bigger


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbody94lac_@Mar 4 2007, 02:05 PM~7403444
> *yeah, but it wasnt one of mine that had the sticker & on top of that i wasn't goin up there to buy their equipment...i just needed lil bullshit stuff.  & yeah, compared to pitbulls, their pumps blow...pitbulls have the steel inserts, & the port in the block for the gear is much bigger
> *


#1 Yeah it wasnt your car homie but if i had a fellow member that had that shit on there i would have had him peel it off If i didnt want to catch shit over it! 

#2 you said you just needed lil bullshit stuff, doesnt matter when The owner of a company is pissed at you or your club for putting his buisness on blast!

#3 Im not even going to compare CCe to pitbull pumps, i know what pitbull pumps can do , im actually going that route myself! Im just stating the facts! CCe pumps arent junk!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

you know the funny thing is , i was a judge, and still they blamed brian and cce, and they didnt have anything to do with it, :biggrin: but i still had a good time being on the other side of the stick for a change


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 4 2007, 08:58 AM~7402418
> *:uh:  Ok first off Im not a cce nutt rider or anything but to be honest the only thing I have ever seen suck about cce was their cylinders? Everything else i have owned or seen has been money well spent so why do they suck?  I guess its the new fad nowadays, "come on lil doggies, jump on the CCE sucks  band wagon, what you aint heard?  CCe sucks now!" LOL!  The shit cracks me up! I have owned over 10 CCe pumps and never had a problem with one! The fatboy pumps are bad ass! My old bubble was hiitng 40 inches with one to the nose on 3 batteries?  That to me doesnt suck! Their cylinders did suck tho! LOL! But I think their pumps have done great :biggrin:
> *



i don't care either way.... good freinds with tradd and and mary but,

did anyone read this bullshit right here he had a bubble with one fat boy
on 3 batt. hittin 40's come the fu#k on bro .. if you want people to listen 
to you ....don't talk stupid shit


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 4 2007, 07:32 PM~7405532
> *i don't care either way.... good freinds with tradd and and mary but,
> 
> did anyone read this bullshit right here he had a bubble with one fat boy
> ...


WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU? 

DO YOU KNOW ME? 

WHY YOU FIND THAT SO HARD TO BELIEVE?

OH I GET IT, YOUR ONE OF THOSE JOHOVAS WHITNESS TYPE MOTHERFUCKERS THAT THINK THEY KNOW IT ALL I GUESS AND A BUBBLE WITH ONE FATBOY w/3 FRESH BATTERIES COULDNT POSSIBLY ...NO WAY.... NO HOW... HIT 40 INCH! HA! YOU CAN KISS MY ASS PRICK... I HAVE NOTHING TO LIE ABOUT AND IM NOT HERE FOR YOUR LITTLE PISSING CONTEST EITHER.......! 

BULLSHIT? LOL YOU CAN CALL IT WHAT THE FUCK YOU WANT!

MR.BIG SHOT  :uh:


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

CCE's been good to me. I've had three cars with their products, no complaints. My '79 Deville with 6 batteries and one CCE 3/8" Comp. Pump to the front. Oh yeah, and the car has a big block and I've had no problems with their cylinders either. Just lucky I guess. :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

nothing personal your just full of shit

yours trully MR. BIG SHOT

40 OR 40'S STILL BULL SHITl


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 4 2007, 10:40 PM~7406747
> *nothing personal your just full of shit
> 
> yours trully MR. BIG SHOT
> ...


IM NOT SAYING IT COULD DO IT ALL DAY EVERY DAY, IM SAYING IT HAD A HIGH ON 40 ONCE BEFORE, YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES GOOD DAYS/ BAD DAYS, OBVISOULY YOUVE HAD YOUR SHARE OF BAD MR.JOHOVA CANT HIT A SWITCHA


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 4 2007, 12:41 PM~7403659
> *#1 Yeah it wasnt your car homie but if i had a fellow member that had that shit on there i would have had him peel it off If i didnt want to catch shit over it!
> 
> #2 you said you just needed  lil bullshit stuff, doesnt matter when The owner of a company is pissed at you or your club for putting his buisness on blast!
> ...


Well said. Oh and I'll be posting feedback on their new and improved cylinders in a few weeks, just got me some of those for my self and they look much stronger than the ones they "used" to have. CCE  

Oh yeah, and the blocks now have steel inserts as well.


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

Ill let yall know how my truck does when its done (got some cce pumps for it)


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@Mar 4 2007, 10:57 PM~7406856
> *Well said. Oh and I'll be posting feedback on their new and improved cylinders in a few weeks, just got me some of those for my self and they look much stronger than the ones they "used" to have. CCE
> 
> Oh yeah, and the blocks now have steel inserts as well.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 4 2007, 11:06 PM~7406926
> *:biggrin:
> *


mr louiville put that clown in check bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Mar 4 2007, 11:17 PM~7407028
> *mr louiville put that clown in check bro
> *


I Have no reason to lie Joe! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


, im not a hopper like this guy is ,
plus i'll be purchasing some pitbulls for my ride so im not sponsoring CCE!:roflmao: 

Just stating my expirences! ! This guy must be a JOHOVA I CANT HIT THA SWITCHA!!!!!!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Mar 4 2007, 11:18 PM~7406589
> *CCE's been good to me.  I've had three cars with their products, no complaints.  My '79 Deville with 6 batteries and one CCE 3/8" Comp. Pump to the front.  Oh yeah, and the car has a big block and I've had no problems with their cylinders either.  Just lucky I guess. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Mar 4 2007, 10:17 PM~7407028
> *mr louiville put that clown in check bro
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Ive only gotton air bags from them. Theyve been good to me about them if anything has gone wrong. :thumbsup:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Mar 4 2007, 11:11 AM~7402622
> *well i do know for a fact at the show brian tryed to make it good he asked what the problem was but i guess you cant please people.
> 
> its funny that they say cce sucks but then they buy parts from cool cars
> ...


post pics of the truck


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Mar 4 2007, 11:34 PM~7407186
> *post pics of the truck
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

CCE has good pumps, the cylinders are just a problem


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

This is a couple pics of my truck


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Mar 5 2007, 12:51 AM~7407877
> *This is a couple pics of my truck
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a good hopper!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Mar 4 2007, 09:00 PM~7406880
> *Ill let yall know how my truck does when its done (got some cce pumps for it)
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

MR LOUIVILLE PUT MY ASS IN CHECK.......OOPPSSS

DAMN 40 INCHES ON ANY DAY BAD OR GOOD WON'T DO THAT


BUT HEY IF YOU SAY YOU GOT YOUR SHIT HITTIN 40 ON 36VOLTS
YOUR THE MAN........I THINK YOUR A MAN FULL OF SHIT BUT WHAT EVER 

OH I'M DONE WITH YA GO AHEAD AND TALK THAT SHIT


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Anything is possible. Just depends on how its set up.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 4 2007, 07:58 AM~7402418
> *:uh:  Ok first off Im not a cce nutt rider or anything but to be honest the only thing I have ever seen suck about cce was their cylinders? Everything else i have owned or seen has been money well spent so why do they suck?  I guess its the new fad nowadays, "come on lil doggies, jump on the CCE sucks  band wagon, what you aint heard?  CCe sucks now!" LOL!  The shit cracks me up! I have owned over 10 CCe pumps and never had a problem with one! The fatboy pumps are bad ass! My old bubble was hiitng 40 inches with one to the nose on 3 batteries?  That to me doesnt suck! Their cylinders did suck tho! LOL! But I think their pumps have done great :biggrin:
> *


i'd like to see pics of this car doing 40's single with3 batt's not trying to be a dick but i find that very hard to beleave i'm willing to say it's impossible without the weight that CCE had in that single pump truck hopper lol


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Mar 5 2007, 09:46 PM~7414037
> *i'd like to see pics of this car doing 40's single with3 batt's not trying to be a dick but i find that very hard to beleave i'm willing to say it's impossible without the weight that CCE had in that single pump truck hopper lol
> *


 jon you know my truck and any time you wanna look at it let me know ill show it to ya. no weight at all you rember this truck it was the orange one with green flames it took me 4 years but i finaly got it working,clint from roll models helped me build it and he can verify it has no weight amnd built to lowrider rules


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

also if anybody wants to check a t a show i have no problems letting you see it allway through the frame has inspection holes and im gonna drill holes in tail gate to prove it is pure power and piston!


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Mar 6 2007, 07:03 AM~7417461
> *also if anybody wants to check a  t a show i have no problems letting you see it allway through the frame has inspection holes and im gonna drill  holes in tail gate to prove it is pure power and piston!
> *


i remember *A* truck at casper one year withthe whole tailgate full of led....
that stuff broke slick off.. it was kinda funny.. till somebody got hurt
thats the year Tiny....Neil cut hi\s hand all up trying to move it.. that was a heavy tailgate! lol


notice i said a truck, not yours, i am just relating a story about weight..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Mar 5 2007, 09:46 PM~7414037
> *i'd like to see pics of this car doing 40's single with3 batt's not trying to be a dick but i find that very hard to beleave i'm willing to say it's impossible without the weight that CCE had in that single pump truck hopper lol
> *


John, Im not sure How or what Howey did to get it going like that, im not a hopper so i havent the slightest clue, i let him do what he does ya know. You know how Howey is lol, aint no tellin. If he was to have tricks up his sleeve he damn sure wont tell you about them! Maybe had had all six batteries banked somehow,who knows I was under the impression and was told 3 to each pump cause thats what i wanted. I just know there was 2 pumps and six batteries in that car at the time at the show ! All I did was supply the cash for it to get done! Afterwards he redid some things on the car like plated the rear rails,installed a bridge and redid the rack added more batteries and 2 more pumps, then he ended up getting it, broke the shortened rear end on I-65 and got rid of it!  :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

All I can say bout cce is brians cool but I MISS KELLY!


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Mar 6 2007, 07:14 AM~7417574
> *i remember A truck at casper one year withthe whole tailgate full of led....
> that stuff broke slick off.. it was kinda funny.. till somebody got hurt
> thats the year Tiny....Neil cut hi\s hand all up trying to move it.. that was a heavy tailgate! lol
> ...





i bet that was funny as hell lol


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Its amazing to me how many people hate on Bryan and CCE. I guess the part that really blows my mind is that many of the haters buy his products. All I can say is , my truck works fine with CCE parts in it. My rear Cylinders have been in my truck for two seasons. Hell I've been dancing my truck on the same set of motors for the last 15 or 20 runs. No problems. 


Since the Vegas Super Show, Ive danced my truck...

1) 6 times at the Houston Autorama

2) 5 times at the Boston World Of Wheels

3) 5 times at the Chicago WOW

4) 5 times at the Indy WOW

5) 3.5 times at Carl Casper

Out of all of those runs, I've changed two motors(that had been installed for Vegas) My front Cylinders (Because a collar came loose and the Cylinder came apart , completly my fault) and I changed my srings which had been in the truck since Denver last year. 

There is alot of good products out there on the market. Thats what keeps these hops competitive. Well that and the people competing in them. But you don't hear us hating on them.

As for me I'll have CCE inside of my truck for quite a while.

And as far as the CCE SUX and the CCE iz a NO NO guys in the G-bodies...
CAR-ma is a bitch ain't it


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Mar 5 2007, 08:46 PM~7414037
> *i'd like to see pics of this car doing 40's single with3 batt's not trying to be a dick but i find that very hard to beleave i'm willing to say it's impossible without the weight that CCE had in that single pump truck hopper lol
> *


seen it in person at the F.O.P. show in radcliff he hit those inches how he had the batteries i dont know but he did get those inches


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Mar 6 2007, 06:20 PM~7422125
> *Its amazing to me how many people hate on Bryan and CCE. I guess the part that really blows my mind is that many of the haters buy his products.  All I can say is , my truck works fine with CCE parts in it. My rear Cylinders have been in my truck for two seasons. Hell I've been dancing my truck on the same set of motors for the last 15 or 20 runs. No problems.
> Since the Vegas Super Show, Ive danced my truck...
> 
> ...


damn you goys been busy as hell :biggrin:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

I just ordered a CCE kit today :biggrin:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

I had one problem from CCE. Website says free shipping on purchases over $100.00, spent $400.00 and they charged me for shipping. Still havn't got my money back. Don't understand that. Called them up about it and they said it was special order. Even though it was on there website.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Mar 6 2007, 07:56 PM~7422799
> *I had one problem from CCE. Website says free shipping on purchases over $100.00, spent $400.00 and they charged me for shipping. Still havn't got my money back. Don't understand that.  Called them up about it and they said it was special order. Even though it was on there website.
> *


They kit that I order was free shipping :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Mar 6 2007, 03:57 AM~7417453
> *jon you know my truck  and any time you wanna look at it let me know ill show it to ya. no weight at all you rember this truck it was the orange one with green flames it took me 4 years but i finaly got it working,clint from roll models helped me build it and he can verify it has no weight amnd built to lowrider rules
> *


i was not talking about your truck 


i don't hate on cce i have no problem with there product 


customer service is my prob. and it was the owner i was dealing with so there
was no excuses


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

> *As for me I'll have CCE inside of my truck for quite a while.
> 
> And as far as the CCE SUX and the CCE iz a NO NO guys in the G-bodies...
> CAR-ma is a bitch ain't it
> ...


HEY CLINT, Well put my friend...


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

first setup i ever had was HiJacker.. Then moved on to a used 2 pump CCE setup.. And iput it thru hell.. only thing i ever replaced on the pumps were the steal seals.. and this was on a street pump.. then i removed and plugged the pressure releif valve and still no problems.. not saying it was a class A competition pump but it held up good for "noob abuse" that i put it thru.. i did swap the pumps out for 2 newer REDS pro series pumps but that was just cuz they had faucet turn downs and i thought they looked cool.. but the guy that has them now still has had no problems with them.. 

So any pumps that can hold up to "Noob Abuse" are cool in my book!!!


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:uh: Noob Abuse? LOL


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Check out that Caddy!!! Wooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Mar 6 2007, 06:43 PM~7421897
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a mighty fine looking blazer buddy lol


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Mar 6 2007, 07:20 PM~7422125
> *
> 
> And as far as the CCE SUX and the CCE iz a NO NO guys in the G-bodies...
> ...


 

hey clint they sell unbreakable ball joints at cool cars


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HardTimes92_@Mar 6 2007, 07:34 PM~7422218
> *seen it in person at the F.O.P. show in radcliff he hit those inches how he had the batteries i dont know but he did get those inches
> *


 The good ol dayz! :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Mar 6 2007, 08:05 PM~7422421
> *damn you goys been busy as hell  :biggrin:
> *


That's what we do! :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Mar 6 2007, 07:07 PM~7422940
> *They kit that I order was free shipping :biggrin:
> *


yeah your still payin for it :uh: a lot of times they jack up the price and say free shipping but they are still makin profit of you :angry:


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Yeah, I try to make a PROFIT off every customer that walks thru my doors and does every good businessman...


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Mar 7 2007, 04:05 PM~7429269
> *Yeah, I try to make a PROFIT off every customer that walks thru my doors and does every good businessman...
> *


if you gave it away you woulnt stay in buisness very long huh lol people dont understand that want it all for free


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Mar 6 2007, 06:56 PM~7422799
> *I had one problem from CCE. Website says free shipping on purchases over $100.00, spent $400.00 and they charged me for shipping. Still havn't got my money back. Don't understand that.  Called them up about it and they said it was special order. Even though it was on there website.
> *


what did you order?


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

sup guys lookin good was at the shop today some bad ass stuff there :biggrin:


----------



## AlwyzSumthin (Nov 16, 2006)

I ordered a 2pump chrome street kit $950 n was shipped free. I even forgot to order deep cups n a pair of 10in cylnders. All i did was call up there n they were real cool about it i just sent back the cups n pair of cylnders n paid the difference.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AlwyzSumthin_@Mar 9 2007, 10:14 AM~7443669
> *I ordered a 2pump chrome street kit $950 n was shipped free. I even forgot to order deep cups n a pair of 10in cylnders. All i did was call up there n they were real cool about it i just sent back the cups n pair of cylnders n paid the difference.
> *




:cheesy: 
what you lifting?


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 6 2007, 11:25 AM~7418331
> *All I can say bout cce is brians cool but I MISS KELLY!
> *



last i heard she was in florida with some kiddies


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 4 2007, 12:13 PM~7402633
> *There motors should come with a firehazard warning after last weekend or ask for one out of the good batch not the bad batch
> *



that 68 is bad as fuck man i love them cars :cheesy:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> *that 68 is bad as fuck man i love them cars *


thanks man I try to keep it looking good its not easy :biggrin:


----------



## AIHopperzwife (May 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Mar 9 2007, 02:17 PM~7445436
> *that 68 is bad as fuck man i love them cars  :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 9 2007, 04:56 PM~7446007
> *thanks man I try to keep it looking good its not easy :biggrin:
> *


wad up mr chrome :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Carlton, u get the batterys swapped out yet...


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Mar 9 2007, 11:09 PM~7447902
> *Carlton, u get the batterys swapped out yet...
> *


yes sir, 12 bran new :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Mar 10 2007, 01:12 AM~7448474
> *:biggrin:
> yes sir, 12 bran new  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



whats up carlton


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Mar 10 2007, 03:39 AM~7448982
> *whats up carlton
> *


WAD IT DEW HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I got cce and they are alright


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

I had Reds and thye sucked. I changed every single piece on those pumps until they were completely CCE pumps. Once I got them all changed out they worked great. I also had to change out the front cylinders and did not have any problem with them. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@Mar 10 2007, 08:50 PM~7452130
> *I had Reds and thye sucked.
> *


Really? I have Reds in my Lincoln and I hop that shit just about every day and havent had any problems.


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

well i got 2 CCE Fatboy pumps , and never had a problem out of them. been rid'in for a year and nothing wrong. daily driver and always switch happy


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

all day everyday :biggrin:


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 10 2007, 10:22 PM~7453042
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 10 2007, 10:22 PM~7453042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

CCE Pumps................With a little Mr.Hardlines...... :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

both those setups look tight as hell


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

ive used there products and have been disatisified... and i dont like there min shipping charges


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Mar 11 2007, 01:36 PM~7454864
> *ive used there products and have been disatisified... and i dont like there min shipping charges
> *


buy from someone else i guess...... :dunno:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

hey cheeks ive always liked that car i first seen it while it was being painted a guy i know owns the shop it was painted at. in fact my girl liked it so much she painted her bike same color.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Mar 11 2007, 11:23 PM~7458274
> *hey cheeks ive always liked that car  i first seen it while it was being painted a guy i know owns the shop it was painted at. in fact my girl liked it so much she painted her bike same color.
> *


Did it take a few years to do that one too? lol :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Mar 11 2007, 10:23 PM~7458274
> *hey cheeks ive always liked that car  i first seen it while it was being painted a guy i know owns the shop it was painted at. in fact my girl liked it so much she painted her bike same color.
> *


yea taht car is bad ass i hope he brings it to my show WINK WINK lol but that car is one of the nicest cars i have ever seen


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

cce sucks


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 12 2007, 08:57 AM~7460083
> *cce sucks
> *



ok? reason?


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

I cant descriminate on cce, but I will never use cce products or ask them any type of questions. my friends have cce pumps, and the problems they have turned me off. pump heads going out, cylinders going bad after a few months, motors frying, etc, and these guys arent even hopping, we just street cruise. I tried calling them to get a price list for my new shop, and those backwards mohters, didnt even know what i was talkin about. they had to put my through 3 people, for price list? every time i ask a question, there like ok? what do you mean? huh? whats that? come on, my 14 year old sister knows more about hydraulic suspensions and cars, then any of those guys and with there "experiance", thats cause I want my sis to be independent with cars when shes older, so i teach her. but other then that, i dont know everything about hydraulics , but when i talk to them i fell like im teaching them on things, like i gotta answer my own questions. opps i think i just did descriminated on them.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Their product is ok. Cylinders suck ass!!!! I have had some really bad customer service issues over the past so I have been buying elsewhere, But I like Marzzochi pump heads and they are the distributors so you know... Brian is a good guy, and has always treated me with respect when I have talked with him. Just some of the employees are dickheads!!!


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Mar 13 2007, 03:30 PM~7469682
> *Their product is ok. Cylinders suck ass!!!! I have had some really bad customer service issues over the past so I have been buying elsewhere, But I like Marzzochi pump heads and they are the distributors so you know... Brian is a good guy, and has always treated me with respect when I have talked with him. Just some of the employees are dickheads!!!
> *



There are a lot of other hydraulic companies and independents that do sell the marzzochi pump head. either single or complete with a pump. 

that eliminates that rebudle.

i`m sure brain is a good guy, but your niceness also needs to be backed up with a quality product. Yes when cce came out, they were gettin reconized , but now it`s not lookin so good, brain should get on top of quality control, and if they want any respect they should get more involved with the lowrider world & culture and not just show up at competitions and have idiots runnin the joint. but they`ll never dominate


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

I went to cool cars this past weekend and for the 3 items I wanted they did not have and I had to wait like 20 mins just to get the girl to even talk to me. In the past when I would go in there I would be waited on fast and was always taken care of, but that was when Rick and Fernando was there. I guess it's if you know them they will get to you quicker. I was not happy.


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

go yell at somebody.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Mar 13 2007, 03:05 PM~7470470
> *go yell at somebody.
> *


Instead of going and yelling at somebody I just went to Smartshoppers and talked to Curtis and got quick service and they had everything I wanted and stuff I wasn't looking for in general.


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

newbies always get screwed they dont know the talk


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

Well the thing Is I'm not a newbie, been in the game for 7 years and thats just the showing part. Thats why I guess I'm pissed, cuz when Rick and them where there i would just walk in and they would come right to me, even if there was other customers. I guess I just got spoiled.


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

hey is martha still there? i think thats her name


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

I don't know the only one up their I know and knows me is Brian.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I like the girls at the desk. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 13 2007, 06:46 PM~7471953
> *I like the girls at the desk.  :thumbsup:
> *


Yea you do like them "thick girls." The girl I did talk to up there was nice though.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LoudGuitars_@Mar 13 2007, 01:02 PM~7469828
> *There are a lot of other hydraulic companies and independents that do sell the marzzochi pump head. either single or complete with a pump.
> 
> that eliminates that rebudle.
> ...


well said


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Mar 12 2007, 12:23 AM~7458274
> *hey cheeks ive always liked that car  i first seen it while it was being painted a guy i know owns the shop it was painted at. in fact my girl liked it so much she painted her bike same color.
> *


are u talking about justin..if so ive know him for a long time...i new him before he could even drive his geo..u remember that...he was leting his buddy drive ..he wasnt old enough yet......


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 13 2007, 09:46 PM~7471953
> *I like the girls at the desk.  :thumbsup:
> *


there all nice to me....


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 13 2007, 10:38 PM~7472406
> *well said
> *



Thank you Yogi


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

cce = wackness


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 14 2007, 12:04 AM~7473155
> *cce = wackness
> *


let see your car and set up then.....what kind of pumps u runnin :biggrin:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 14 2007, 12:04 AM~7473155
> *cce = wackness
> *


i agree


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Mar 14 2007, 12:21 AM~7473278
> *i agree
> *



x2


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 14 2007, 12:15 AM~7473237
> *let see your car and set up then.....what kind of pumps u runnin :biggrin:
> *



i also agree to that too...eventhough im not a cce guy


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

what shops today are doing inhouse machining? id like to know if cce is buying from china or not or are they maching in the usa? my complain is running there street blocks... the alum is just to soft and it seems like the 2nd time u plumb them the fitting want to leak and bottom out.. and YES im tightening them right... my first set up was cce and it did work and i did get 2 years of service life before i parted it out... but i was constantly sending out for parts and wrenching on it... ive ran several other brands with varying degrees of success...


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 13 2007, 10:39 PM~7472937
> *are u talking about justin..if so ive know him for a long time...i new him before he could even drive his geo..u remember that...he was leting his buddy drive ..he wasnt old enough yet......
> *



yea i was in his old club vizual impact and before that he had low life cc


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 13 2007, 09:15 PM~7473237
> *let see your car and set up then.....what kind of pumps u runnin :biggrin:
> *


Not trying to be nobody's Cheerleader but i remember seing a post with pics of his setup i beleive.. I think it was 3 pro hopper pumps with accumes on the rear of a continental.. And 4 12's in thr trunk.. I liked his setup...


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

> * cant descriminate on cce, but I will never use cce products or ask them any type of questions. my friends have cce pumps, and the problems they have turned me off. pump heads going out, cylinders going bad after a few months, motors frying, etc, and these guys arent even hopping, we just street cruise. I tried calling them to get a price list for my new shop, and those backwards mohters, didnt even know what i was talkin about. they had to put my through 3 people, for price list? every time i ask a question, there like ok? what do you mean? huh? whats that? come on, my 14 year old sister knows more about hydraulic suspensions and cars, then any of those guys and with there "experiance", thats cause I want my sis to be independent with cars when shes older, so i teach her. but other then that, i dont know everything about hydraulics , but when i talk to them i fell like im teaching them on things, like i gotta answer my own questions. opps i think i just did descriminated on them.
> *


Call and ask for Bruce if you got a technical question. I will promise you that you wont have to "Teach" him anything. Bruce knows his shit. Also, if you want a price sheet then send them a business license and number and Im sure they will take care of it!


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Mar 14 2007, 10:53 AM~7475339
> *Call and ask for Bruce if you got a technical question.  I will promise you that you wont have to "Teach" him anything.  Bruce knows his shit.  Also, if you want a price sheet then send them a business license and number and Im sure they will take care of it!
> *



i did send them a buisness license and my tax ID, and they didn`t take care it! :thumbsdown: 

im sure "bruce" knows a lot, so he should teach the others. they should have a schooling program for there employees or somthing, or an english speaking class. anyone ever speak to the girl at black magic? she puts down anyone of those fools at cce and thats as real as it gets.


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Mar 14 2007, 12:32 AM~7473378
> *what shops today are doing inhouse machining? id like to know if cce is buying from china or not or are they maching in the usa? my complain is running there street blocks... the alum is just to soft and it seems like the 2nd time u plumb them the fitting want to leak and bottom out.. and YES im tightening them right... my first set up was cce and it did work and i did get 2 years of service life before i parted it out... but i was constantly sending out for parts and wrenching on it... ive ran several other brands with varying degrees of success...
> *



i think they are using cheap stuff, cause i got an order of new prohoppers on monday, and just by pickin it up u can feel the sturdyness of the pump, the weight, the block, the tank, its a bullet proof military tank. and i remember when my friend bought the new fatboy pump from cce, i told him why did u spend that much money on such a crappy pump, it mite be the best thing cce came out with, but its not the best pump. it blew only 3 weeks later, and he just street cruises, he hits his switches fine, doesnt hang on them, and only had 24 volts to the thing!


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

You burnt up a pump at 24 volts. Sure....... Ive been runnin 72 volts to my dancer all season. Only thing I burnt were motors but that is expected with any motors of any brand. To date for 2007, Ive danced my truck 5 times at World of Wheels Chicago, 5 times World of Wheels Indy and 4 times at Carl Casper in Louisville. I dont run my mouth on layitlow I just do the damn thing at the shows. I do agree with you that the FatBoy block may not be the best on the market but I seriously doubt someone burnt a pump up on 24 volts unless they did or installed something WRONG...

As ive always said "25% product, 50% install quality, 25%switchman".


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Mar 14 2007, 12:20 PM~7475871
> *You burnt up a pump at 24 volts.  Sure.......  Ive been runnin 72 volts to my dancer all season.  Only thing I burnt were motors but that is expected with any motors of any brand.  To date for 2007, Ive danced my truck 5 times at World of Wheels Chicago, 5 times World of Wheels Indy and 4 times at Carl Casper in Louisville.  I dont run my mouth on layitlow I just do the damn thing at the shows.  I do agree with you that the FatBoy block may not be the best on the market but I seriously doubt someone burnt a pump up on 24 volts unless they did or installed something WRONG...
> 
> As ive always said "25% product, 50% install quality, 25%switchman".
> *



that is true, but the truth of the matter is, it was a defected pump, just like everything else has been coming out of there defective (cylinders), they should do there own machining on premises, then just putting the pumps together and i didnt buy the pump or had it in my car, it was my friend rico`s and in his car & i told him before he ordered, to step up from cce products and get a new brand. they gave him a hard time sending the pump back to him after he sent it in, and and another thing, customer service :thumbsdown: :around: :thumbsdown: they make u literally lose your mind how many times they put u on hold and then after all the bull, your initial reason of calling was never accomplished, there always beating around the bush. and again, im sure there are some people out there that never had a problem with cce and swear by cce, but as for me no thanks


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

But in All Honesty, how can one purchase Lowrider products from Kentucky??? I want my pumps from California, Mexico, Italy or Crafted by a machinist that I know is good. Don`t you want the Real Mccoy in your car?I`m not trying to clown anyone, but really. When I used to live in San Bernardino, no one rocked cce or even speaked of it. People would end a conversation real quick when somone would start talkin about cce. But I cant change peoples minds, I can only give my opinion


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LoudGuitars_@Mar 13 2007, 04:02 PM~7469828
> *There are a lot of other hydraulic companies and independents that do sell the marzzochi pump head. either single or complete with a pump.
> 
> that eliminates that rebudle.
> ...



Where are they on layitlow?posting trouble shooting, help, advice? they gotta be into the community more.

You know you see Black Magic, Prohopper & Showtime posting helping out everyone :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

So I guess that Bryan's 64 is not the real deal??? 

I guess your calling all midwest lowriders and people running CCE & PITBULL are not real. Yeah sure!

And im sure you roasted a pump or motor at 24V.

I done.


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Mar 14 2007, 02:05 PM~7476535
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats not what i was saying, dont put words in my mouth, i was just saying back when i used to live out west thats what people said and did. and I have a lot more respect for pitbull then cce, and I would take pitbull over cce. and im not callin midwest lowriders fake, u said that. I am now a northeast lowrider and eventhough people prefer cce i dont, like i said i am only giving my opinion. we are arguing over product quality and stats dont lie.


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

> *But in All Honesty, how can one purchase Lowrider products from Kentucky??? I want my pumps from California, Mexico, Italy or Crafted by a machinist that I know is good. Don`t you want the Real Mccoy in your car?*


Not arguing dude. Maybe Ill see you at a show some time, who knows. I run CCE and thats that. U dont like em, thats fine too. I just cant stand when people BASH a company. Like earlier, you stated you "sent in a business license to be a reseller" OK. But why would you wanna sell a product that you think is inferior? Sometime when people run there mouth all things just dont add up. Whatever dude, have a good day, and keep ridin low using your product of choice. Im out.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

my biggest complaint about CCE was the cylinders and the fact not every person could walk up to the desk and buy the 4 field motors they have.


As far as the machined stuff goes it ismade by a few national machinist for all the different companies( do i like the rounded corner blocks..no i couldnt even tell you if the have the steel inserts for the pumphead mounting?)

at Carl Casper 07' i saw the new cylinders CCE is carring ,and they are the same cylinder you can get from any of the companies 

SHITY CYINDER PROBLEM SOLVED!

selling the 4 field motors to the public well i guess more people will have ti ask him for them ..demand = sales

PUMPHEADS he sells the best pumphead out there right now.
as far as brian being a dick well he knows who i am when he sees me knows i was very vocal abou tthe quality of his parts, he still treated me with respect as a person so what can i say? He always takes care of the hoppers at his shows.and when it comes down to it how you treat ppl is what matters.

SO THE SHITY CYLINDER PROBLEM IS GONE ..*BRIAN SELL THE 4 FIELDS TO THE PUBLIC*AND IT LOOKS TO ME LIKE THE REST IS YOUR PERSONAL PREFFERANCE.

my prefferance is I want a local company be it pitbull or cce...5-10 day delivery sucks.......especially to get pumpheads that pass over me twice to get delivered


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Mar 14 2007, 02:59 PM~7476904
> *Not arguing dude.  Maybe Ill see you at a show some time, who knows.  I run CCE and thats that.  U dont like em, thats fine too.  I just cant stand when people BASH a company.  Like earlier, you stated you "sent in a business license to be a reseller"  OK.  But why would you wanna sell a product that you think is inferior?  Sometime when people run there mouth all things just dont add up.  Whatever dude, have a good day, and keep ridin low using your product of choice.  Im out.
> *



thats all good too, norma did give me a hard time when i sent in my tax ID. I did fax in my information and yea why should i "sell" a product that im not that happy with, cause i can use it as a point of selling by comparing qualitys with other products. im not lookin to stock up on cce, just when a kid walks in and ask what pumps to use i can pull out a few differnt companies and explain why which may be better.

like i said earlier, i wasnt bashing, i was giving my opinion and i cant change peoples minds that are diehard cce fans, one can never win an argument with somone that sticks to there beliefs to the fullest, just like some people will only rock 13`s and u can argue with them day and night why 14`s are better for highway drivin, gas milage and they last longer, but you`ll never go anywhere cause they`ll only rock 13`s and thats there story and they`ll stick by it. unlike other people on this topic that was just straight bashing without a reason. cce has to be doing somthing right to be lasting this long and have a huge shop.

but like i said earlier, im not a cce guy


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

wow shit got deep today lol


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

LoudGuitar what is your shops name? Just curious!


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Mar 14 2007, 03:36 PM~7477502
> *LoudGuitar what is your shops name? Just curious!
> *


Loud Guitar Kustoms???? :dunno:

To add to the topic, I have used CCE without any major problems but, I am not a fan of their products.


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

S10 Lifted, Do you know about KaoticFest 2007. Goin down in Vincennes, IN on June 9th. Check out www.kaotickustoms.com for the flyer...


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

Fat Pauly`s Auto & Upholstery


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Mar 14 2007, 04:36 PM~7477502
> *LoudGuitar what is your shops name? Just curious!
> *



i notice your into real estate, hows that going? somthing i always wanted to get into one day


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

You can make alot more money sellin real estate any day of the week than you can juicin cars... I had a shop full time for a while but now I just do the hydro shop on the side and more for the love of the sport than to make money...!


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Mar 13 2007, 09:32 PM~7473378
> *what shops today are doing inhouse machining? id like to know if cce is buying from china or not or are they maching in the usa? my complain is running there street blocks... the alum is just to soft and it seems like the 2nd time u plumb them the fitting want to leak and bottom out.. and YES im tightening them right... my first set up was cce and it did work and i did get 2 years of service life before i parted it out... but i was constantly sending out for parts and wrenching on it... ive ran several other brands with varying degrees of success...
> *


they are machined right here is the USA.How many times do you need to replumb your set up?Ask anyone that knows about threads and machining pipe thread is not designed to take apart and put it together a bunch of times ANY block you do that to will sooner or later do that.Pipe thread is tapered, part of the seal is compression every time you take it apart it will need to go further in to seal because they,the threads,will stretch.Thats fact.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LoudGuitars_@Mar 14 2007, 09:05 AM~7475767
> *i think they are using cheap stuff, cause i got an order of new prohoppers on monday, and just by pickin it up u can feel the sturdyness of the pump, the weight, the block, the tank, its a  bullet proof military tank. and i remember when my friend bought the new fatboy pump from cce, i told him why did u spend that much money on such a crappy pump, it mite be the best thing cce came out with, but its not the best pump.  it blew only 3 weeks later, and he just street cruises, he hits his switches fine, doesnt hang on them, and  only had 24 volts to the thing!
> *


feel the sturdyness of the pump?Kevlar is way stronger than steel but it is as flexible as a t-shirt.how can you tell the strength of a pump by the weight?There is no way anybody blew a pump on 24v.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LoudGuitars_@Mar 13 2007, 11:17 AM~7469335
> *I cant descriminate on cce, but I will never use cce products or ask them any type of questions. my friends have cce pumps, and the problems they have turned me off. pump heads going out, cylinders going bad after a few months, motors frying, etc, and these guys arent even hopping, we just street cruise. I tried calling them to get a price list for my new shop, and those backwards mohters, didnt even know what i was talkin about. they had to put my through 3 people, for  price list? every time i ask a question, there like ok? what do you mean? huh? whats that? come on, my 14 year old sister knows more about hydraulic suspensions and cars, then any of those guys and with there "experiance", thats cause I want my sis to be independent with cars when shes older, so i teach her. but other then that, i dont know everything about hydraulics , but when i talk to them i fell like im teaching them on things, like i gotta answer my own questions. opps i think i just did descriminated on them.
> *


first of all the reason you were holding was probably to check if you had any history buying from us,they were probably checking the computer to see if you were already set up as a dealer,if you were not in the computer they had to go further back before we changed our computer system 6 months ago.If you were not there they would of requested you to send a copy of your business licence and tax id number,then they would have had to find out what level you wanted to buy in at.We don't give wholesale pricing to just anybody with a business licence we get alot of people trying to get discounts with a resturant or flower shop,we require varifying your business,which is to help protect are wholesalers from that one time buyer.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Good answers :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 14 2007, 04:56 PM~7478886
> *first of all the reason you were holding was probably to check if you had any history buying from us,they were probably checking the computer to see if you were already set up as a dealer,if you were not in the computer they had to go further back before we changed our computer system 6 months ago.If you were not there they would of requested you to send a copy of your business licence and tax id number,then they would have had to find out what level you wanted to buy in at.We don't give wholesale pricing to just anybody with a business licence we get alot of people trying to get discounts with a resturant or flower shop,we require varifying your business,which is to help protect are wholesalers from that one time buyer.
> *


I can understand that.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LoudGuitars_@Mar 13 2007, 01:02 PM~7469828
> *There are a lot of other hydraulic companies and independents that do sell the marzzochi pump head. either single or complete with a pump.
> 
> that eliminates that rebudle.
> ...


more involved?Who else sponsors the tour,who else tries to bring a positive image to the lowrider community buy supporting other shows and trying to change the way people look at lowriding by puttin on a great show at other events like the world of wheels.An getin out there and talkin to people,takin pictures and stuff like that,at shows other than just lowrider mag.we travel more than most to try to spread the word in a positive way.There are alot of different clicks when it comes to car customizing,to gain the respect of everybody is are goal.Lay it low is not the entire lowriding world,a big part of it,yes,which is why we are now getting more involved with lay it low,to get in touch more directly with the consumer.


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Here we go again...
People that don't have a clue, talkin shit about a company and a product they know nothing about. Bryan and the guys at Cool Cars put out a good product. I know for a fact there are quite a few years experience behind that counter and in the shop. As far as the Fat Boy pumps,you obviously haven't seen nor tried the new ones. and the pump head thing is over some peoples heads on here.
If you ever have a question about how the products work,get out from behind your computer put down the lotion, build a car or a truck, hopper or dancer and and get your ass in the pit. WHAT IT DO?


sorry, had to be said


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 14 2007, 12:59 PM~7477265
> *my biggest complaint about CCE was the cylinders and the fact not every person could walk up to the desk and buy the 4 field motors they have.
> As far as the machined stuff goes it ismade by a few national machinist for all the different companies( do i like the rounded corner blocks..no i couldnt even tell you if the have the steel inserts for the pumphead mounting?)
> 
> ...


first off,i want to thank you for the positive comment,but I had to read it twice because i was in shock.On the cylinder thing,they are not exactly the same.Our cylinders have been our #1 priority. Since the beginning of the year they have been totally redesigned.We have been listening to what people say,and have been working on it.This is a new year,with alot more things to come.Sometimes takes time to redesign things,there is alot going on with customers from all over the world.We do business with 4 major auto customizing industries lowriders,street rodders,mini truckers,and even imports.we rely of feed back from everybody to improve on any issues.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

sound like alot of good changes are being made.I might have to pick me up a setup for my next project.


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 14 2007, 08:43 PM~7479193
> *first off,i want to thank you for the positive comment,but I had to read it twice because i was in shock.On the cylinder thing,they are not exactly the same.Our cylinders have been our #1 priority. Since the beginning of the year they have been totally redesigned.We have been listening to what people say,and have been working on it.This is a new year,with alot more things to come.Sometimes takes time to redesign things,there is alot going on with customers from all over the world.We do business with 4 major auto customizing industries lowriders,street rodders,mini truckers,and even imports.we rely of feed back from everybody to improve on any issues.
> *


but it will take longer for people to belive u. you may have changed or redesigned somethings. good, great... but whenu have a rep of having a bad product or component, it will take longer for the people to see that, they're better and fixed there problems. some of the other companies had good or reliable stuff right out the box. so those companies don't have to redesign the wheel if u will. just make the product better. not fix a problem before they can make it better. and just because u use it in the pit and didn't break that time, dosen't mean that "we" the average joe will be live it's better. u have the means to replace a bent cyl, or blown pumphead, at the drop of the hat. the average person dosen't dosen't. so it will take along time of people on here and the street to say "ya they fixed that, they don't have that problem anymore" for us to start buying your stuff. yes some have had nothing but good things with cce products. but remember when x amount of people have bad experiance with cce product or any other compant for that matter, they will spred the word.


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Bruce & Bryan, Glad to see you got the topic name lined out...

You all ready for the Corona thats gonna be flowin Friday night in TAMPA???


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Bruce is my buddy ....(pssssssst. hey how come your ass hasnt hit me up since you left the Chi. for Copper Chill!!!!!!!)

dont tell me they got you tillin' the back forty!!!!! Get AT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 14 2007, 09:40 PM~7481222
> *Bruce is my buddy ....(pssssssst. hey how come your ass hasnt hit me up since you left the Chi. for Copper Chill!!!!!!!)
> 
> dont tell me they got you tillin' the back forty!!!!! Get AT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i dont know what the fuck u just said,but it sounded cool ! lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Mar 14 2007, 11:25 PM~7481098
> *
> You all ready for the Corona thats gonna be flowin Friday night in TAMPA???
> *



sounds like a good time have fun guys


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Mar 14 2007, 04:47 PM~7478010
> *S10 Lifted, Do you know about KaoticFest 2007.  Goin down in Vincennes, IN on June 9th.  Check out www.kaotickustoms.com for the flyer...
> *


No I didn't but, I'm going to check it out


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Mar 14 2007, 06:38 PM~7479573
> *but it will take longer for people to belive u. you may have changed or redesigned somethings. good, great... but whenu have a rep of having a bad product or component, it will take longer for the people to see that, they're better and fixed there problems. some of the other companies had good or reliable stuff right out the box. so those companies don't have to redesign the wheel if u will. just make the product better. not fix a problem before they can make it better. and just because u use it in the pit and didn't break that time, dosen't mean that "we" the average joe will be live it's better. u have the means to replace a bent cyl, or blown pumphead, at the drop of the hat. the average person dosen't dosen't. so it will take along time of people on here and the street to say "ya they fixed that, they don't have that problem anymore" for us to start buying your stuff. yes some have had nothing but good things with cce products. but remember when x amount of people have bad experiance with cce product or any other compant for that matter, they will spred the word.
> *


If you think about it the cylinder issue did not start untill the introduction of the marzocchi,when people started to use high voltage and building extremly high pressure.If the front is locked up when it hits the ground thats even worse,talk about pressure spike.Our dimensions are based off of parker seal specs,for the piston.We also added a stablization wear pad,to help stabilize the piston,and stronger shaft material.In the pit is the most abuse you can put on a cylinder,especially in a dancer.We didnt have to fix a problem,so to speak,we just had to improve the cylinder.Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 14 2007, 09:40 PM~7481222
> *Bruce is my buddy ....(pssssssst. hey how come your ass hasnt hit me up since you left the Chi. for Copper Chill!!!!!!!)
> 
> dont tell me they got you tillin' the back forty!!!!! Get AT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Silver, my little buddy,how the hell are ya?No tillin' :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 15 2007, 08:11 AM~7482506
> *Silver, my little buddy,how the hell are ya?No tillin'  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MORNING BRUCE!!!!!!!!!! C U SOON


----------



## NaughtyVato (Mar 15, 2007)

notice since this topic got started and all the clownin ppl done on cce, now cce is all up on this topic and got the name changed, trying to make excuses and correct stuff, cce was never on LiL talkin wit da ppl till now cause they got stalled out, take a trip over here to fresno see wut happens cee never comes to califas cause they will get stalled out hardcore


----------



## NaughtyVato (Mar 15, 2007)

you fools in the south east ova there should stick to yo dum ass donks, whiskey and incest with ya mommas and sistas


----------



## NaughtyVato (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigbody94lac_@Mar 4 2007, 06:44 AM~7402215
> *hell yeah FUCK CCE!!!!!!!!!  my club got banned from cool cars because we had "cce sux" & "cce is a no no" on the back of 2 of our hoppers @ the carl casper show  :cheesy:
> *



yea exactly fuckem hardcore


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato_@Mar 15 2007, 02:41 PM~7485248
> *notice since this topic got started and all the clownin ppl done on cce, now cce is all up on this topic and got the name changed, trying to make excuses and correct stuff, cce was never on LiL talkin wit da ppl till now cause they got stalled out, take a trip over here to fresno see wut happens cee never comes to califas cause they will get stalled out hardcore
> *


stalled out? We are already in cali. oceanside to be exact we have a distributor there to handle the west coast. 
Make excuses,more like explaining things,and get feed back.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Mar 15 2007, 06:17 AM~7482522
> *MORNING BRUCE!!!!!!!!!! C U SOON
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato_@Mar 15 2007, 03:43 PM~7485261
> *you fools in the south east ova there should stick to yo dum ass donks, whiskey and incest with ya mommas and sistas
> *



you speaking to everyone in the south east ----you must not be because 
i'll come back over there and fuck your momma and sista
you lil bi^ch :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

the funny thing is that this fool is hiding under another name.he just joined LOL pethetic.why log on as some one els?


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Mar 14 2007, 01:26 PM~7477438
> *wow shit got deep today lol
> *


 "BALLSDEEP"


----------



## scr8pin (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato_@Mar 15 2007, 05:43 PM~7485261
> *you fools in the south east ova there should stick to yo dum ass donks, whiskey and incest with ya mommas and sistas
> *


Next time, pay more attention in english class. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato_@Mar 15 2007, 05:43 PM~7485261
> *you fools in the south east ova there should stick to yo dum ass donks, whiskey and incest with ya mommas and sistas
> *



uh umm cce is smack in the mid west there slim ...maybe north east if you push it :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Mar 15 2007, 07:20 PM~7486272
> *uh umm cce is smack in the mid west there slim ...maybe north east if you push it  :uh:
> *


LOL seems like theres where he is from :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

CCE i :dunno: , but like whiskey so fuck that guy!

and don't get it twisted, its MIDWEST.


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Mar 15 2007, 09:36 PM~7487587
> *CCE i :dunno: , but like whiskey so fuck that guy!
> 
> and don't get it twisted, its MIDWEST.
> *


word :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

you drinkin whiskey now ?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 14 2007, 05:56 PM~7478886
> *first of all the reason you were holding was probably to check if you had any history buying from us,they were probably checking the computer to see if you were already set up as a dealer,if you were not in the computer they had to go further back before we changed our computer system 6 months ago.If you were not there they would of requested you to send a copy of your business licence and tax id number,then they would have had to find out what level you wanted to buy in at.We don't give wholesale pricing to just anybody with a business licence we get alot of people trying to get discounts with a resturant or flower shop,we require varifying your business,which is to help protect are wholesalers from that one time buyer.
> *


Sometimes holding out a few days is the best thing to do !!!!!Find out the real ryders....What up Bruce !!!!!Glad to see your set'um straight.

Someone Posted earlier that Jessica from BMH talked shit. I'm sure it wasn't about CCE or their product. :uh: She's just stoked that shes learning alot and people are glad to see a girl rockin in this game


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

aww who said jessica was talking shit. everytime i call she has my ass laughing and far from talking shit. hey ron, i heard mino and his cousin showed up and jessica kinda made a goof. but they ended up leaving with some nice chrome impala trailing arms. he said ur lower and upper g body trailing arms in chrome were fucking nice. jessica gave me the heads up my boys were gonna give me shit cuz they thought i had told jessica the wrong days and so i called em and sure enough they were givign me shit lol i had to tell them that jessica made a goof and that she was sorry for it lol. so from the looks of it, we have 2 generation 1 piston pumps in mino's regal, i have ur generation 2 piston pump in my regal and now we r gonna have 2 generation 3 pumps lol.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey ron, i also had gotten a private message from a guy in hawaii wanting ur fax number so i gave jessica a call and got it, and the guy messaged me back saying he had gotten ahold of her and he was telling me that he is gonna be a black magic dealer in hawaii. i even get u business lol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 15 2007, 04:52 PM~7485731
> *the funny thing is that this fool is hiding under another name.he just joined LOL pethetic.why log on as some one els?
> *



yea shit you see he's hiding all together now right


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

im not one to talk shit about a person or a company and hide. if someone said hey im gonna pull a house call on you, or im gonna go pull a shop call on ur ass, id be like dude heres my address, the time u can be here and ill be ready and i wont hide cuz youll win some and youll loose some thats just facts. talking shit to someone or about someone then hiding from it sounds like a bitch to me. if ur gonna talk shit then man up and be about ur business but dont go hiding around under different names. hiding around is a bitch made move, everyones always big and brave behind a key board and talking shit, but i bet he dont have a car that would even compete on the level as the companies, let alone pull his shit out and even try to compete. im not claimin that i got the hottest hopper either, it does what it does. it will take some and it will get taken but im not gonna cry about it, im gonna improve upon my shit and try again. so all the shit talkers need to stop running their mouths and let their cars do all the talking plain and simple


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LoudGuitars_@Mar 14 2007, 06:06 PM~7478122
> *Fat Pauly`s Auto & Upholstery
> *


Hey Paul ..... Where is your shop located .... I think we did some repair work on your Monte before .... :biggrin:


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SQUEAKYG_@Mar 16 2007, 10:33 PM~7493708
> *Hey Paul .....  Where is your shop located .... I think we did some repair work on your Monte before ....  :biggrin:
> *


yea im trying to a little somthing, always appreciate your guys work and putting up with my dumb questions. the monte is gone that kid has it in bay shore, im just workin out east trying to get things all together


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SQUEAKYG_@Mar 16 2007, 10:33 PM~7493708
> *Hey Paul .....  Where is your shop located .... I think we did some repair work on your Monte before ....  :biggrin:
> *



what is squeaky`s going to roll out this summer, is that old caddy done, i remember seeing it after it got painted was def nice :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LoudGuitars_@Mar 17 2007, 12:52 AM~7494492
> *yea im trying to a little somthing, always appreciate your guys work and putting up with my dumb questions. the monte is gone that kid has it in bay shore, im just workin out east trying to get things all together
> *


\

Anytime ...... sounds coooool ..... good luck ... Gennaro


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SQUEAKYG_@Mar 17 2007, 12:54 AM~7494502
> *\
> 
> Anytime ...... sounds coooool ..... good luck ... Gennaro
> *



sounds good bro, see around the summer, gotta cruise uffin:


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LoudGuitars_@Mar 17 2007, 12:53 AM~7494498
> *what is squeaky`s going to roll out this summer, is that old caddy done, i remember seeing it after it got painted was def nice  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Yes it is ... check out the website ..... 

www.squeakykleanauto.com 

... :biggrin:


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LoudGuitars_@Mar 14 2007, 08:55 AM~7475715
> *i did send them a buisness license and my tax ID, and they didn`t take care it! :thumbsdown:
> 
> im sure "bruce" knows a lot, so he should teach the others. they should have a schooling program for there employees or somthing, or an english speaking class. anyone ever speak to the girl at black magic? she puts down anyone of those fools at cce and thats as real as it gets.
> *


A spelling class would be nice to, right?


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@Mar 17 2007, 03:18 AM~7495154
> *A spelling class would be nice to, right?
> *



like i said earlier, im only giving my opinion. I`m not trying to change ppl`s minds and argue all day why you should or shouldn`t use cce. but from my experiance I did get turned off from them a little bit, and im sure a lot of people have had nothing but good experiance and great things to say about cce. they are cool people and i cant argue that cause i did meet andrew and the team last year at a show here on the east and they were awsome.


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LoudGuitars_@Mar 17 2007, 11:23 AM~7496070
> *like i said earlier, im only giving my opinion. I`m not trying to change ppl`s minds and argue all day why you should or shouldn`t use cce. but from my experiance I did get turned off from them a little bit, and im sure a lot of people have had nothing but good experiance and great things to say about cce. they are cool people and i cant argue that cause i did meet andrew and the team last year at a show here on the east and they were awsome.
> *



What show did you meet Andrew and the team at?


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Mar 17 2007, 02:22 PM~7496551
> *What show did you meet Andrew and the team at?
> *


the new jersey show


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

COOL CARS  :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Mar 18 2007, 12:58 AM~7499401
> *COOL CARS  :thumbsup:
> *


SUCKS!

I will never give them my business! I had 3 cars built by them and I went up there to see Blinky and Caranto, they told me to leave unless I was spending money! Not a good way to handle customers that has spent thousands with them. :nono:


*PITBULL Baby! ALL DAY EVERY DAY!*

His customers are his personal friends!


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

they must have been installing them top secret pumps! the ones they dont advertise but do make uffin:


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

Anyone see the new Kool-Aid Pumps?


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

They were probably really busy and aggrevated, building cars is very stressful, but fun. It doesn`t happen in a day like these TV shows.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

CCE has always done right by me!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 18 2007, 09:20 AM~7500475
> *SUCKS!
> 
> I will never give them my business! I had 3 cars built by them and I went up there to see Blinky and Caranto, they told me to leave unless I was spending money! Not a good way to handle customers that has spent thousands with them. :nono:
> ...


from what i understand it was never a matter of spending money,thats not what you were told, it was more like when a customer wants to stop by and visit no problem,once in a while,but every day begins to have an effect on the amount of work that gets done.


----------



## ILLICITLOWS (Nov 25, 2005)

I just finished up the plumbing on my Fuerte pump for the Regal....


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ILLICITLOWS (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lscrider_@Mar 19 2007, 06:06 PM~7508943
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


How many switches have you ever even hit?


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

get it banging :biggrin:


----------



## ILLICITLOWS (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lscrider_@Mar 19 2007, 06:10 PM~7508963
> *couple here and there,but i still woudnt put cce in my trunk :biggrin:
> *


Just because of hear say...


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

u know im fucking around,i hope that shit bangs :biggrin:


----------



## ILLICITLOWS (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lscrider_@Mar 19 2007, 06:20 PM~7509023
> *u know im fucking around,i hope that shit bangs :biggrin:
> *


... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 19 2007, 05:05 PM~7508619
> *from what i understand it was never a matter of spending money,thats not what you were told, it was more like when a customer wants to stop by and visit no problem,once in a while,but every day begins to have an effect on the amount of work that gets done.
> *


I can understand that


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 19 2007, 06:05 PM~7508619
> *from what i understand it was never a matter of spending money,thats not what you were told, it was more like when a customer wants to stop by and visit no problem,once in a while,but every day begins to have an effect on the amount of work that gets done.
> *


Its all good I can see both points, business is business. It was a long time ago, Im just glad Brent is down the street. :0


----------



## NaughtyVato (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 19 2007, 05:05 PM~7508619
> *from what i understand it was never a matter of spending money,thats not what you were told, it was more like when a customer wants to stop by and visit no problem,once in a while,but every day begins to have an effect on the amount of work that gets done.
> *



like i said excuses excuses, cce is just trying to redeem themselfs, cause they see an out of buisness sign in there window soon and there trying to get there rep back my abuela hits switches better then u putos

cce = mas putos.


----------



## NaughtyVato (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 18 2007, 10:20 AM~7500475
> *SUCKS!
> 
> I will never give them my business! I had 3 cars built by them and I went up there to see Blinky and Caranto, they told me to leave unless I was spending money! Not a good way to handle customers that has spent thousands with them. :nono:
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: exactly if you cant connext wit da ppl then what good is it, motherfucker had 3 cars done he should be familia by now, u should run and get him a drink once he enters your shitty shop and ask hwo u doing, maybe its just all you chicos blancos, all u personas blancas are always bad host and never make anyone feel welcome. cce should just pack up and go home


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato_@Mar 20 2007, 08:14 AM~7512804
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  exactly if you cant connext wit da ppl then what good is it, motherfucker had 3 cars done he should be familia by now, u should run and get him a drink once he enters your shitty shop and ask hwo u doing, maybe its just all you chicos blancos, all u personas blancas are always bad host and never make anyone feel welcome. cce should just pack up and go home
> *


Exactly what Im saying, shit I was driving getting the people that work there cigarettes and drinks and shit. I was helping out too.


----------



## NaughtyVato (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 19 2007, 10:05 AM~7506063
> *CCE has always done right by me!
> *



cause they look at ya wallet not u


----------



## NaughtyVato (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 16 2007, 04:18 PM~7492459
> *yea shit you see he's hiding all together now right
> *



yea im really hiding u lil mierda

n this aint no false name this is my 1st name n my only name,i never wanted to join layitlow cause of the putos like u and all the dumass on this site, actin like they got cars, but when i saw this forum the truth must b told n ill come ova there and fully clown ya ass in front of ya mama ******* sito


----------



## NaughtyVato (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato_@Mar 20 2007, 09:10 AM~7513334
> *yea im really hiding u lil mierda
> 
> n this aint no false name this is my 1st name n my only name,i never wanted to join layitlow cause of the putos like u and all the dumass on this site, actin like they got cars, but when i saw this forum the truth must b told n ill come ova there and  fully clown ya ass in front of ya mama ******* sito
> *


----------



## NaughtyVato (Mar 15, 2007)

OWNED FOOLS


----------



## NaughtyVato (Mar 15, 2007)

OWNED FOOLS


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

i'm just glad i didn't buy there shit


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato_@Mar 20 2007, 08:04 AM~7512774
> *like i said excuses excuses, cce is just trying to redeem themselfs, cause they see an out of buisness sign in there window soon and there trying to get there rep back my abuela hits switches better then u putos
> 
> cce = mas putos.
> *


I assure you that you are way off base with that comment! CCE is here to stay.

ifyoudontlikeourshitkeepyournoseoutofourass


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato_@Mar 20 2007, 08:10 AM~7513334
> *yea im really hiding u lil mierda
> 
> n this aint no false name this is my 1st name n my only name,i never wanted to join layitlow cause of the putos like u and all the dumass on this site, actin like they got cars, but when i saw this forum the truth must b told n ill come ova there and  fully clown ya ass in front of ya mama ******* sito
> *


if everybody is a dumbass on this site ,why are you here,why would you even visit this site?why the grudge?


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 20 2007, 06:43 PM~7516253
> *if everybody is a dumass on this site ,why are you here,why would you even visit this site?why the grudge?
> *


it gives them something to do...


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato_@Mar 20 2007, 08:10 AM~7513334
> *yea im really hiding u lil mierda
> 
> n this aint no false name this is my 1st name n my only name,i never wanted to join layitlow cause of the putos like u and all the dumass on this site, actin like they got cars, but when i saw this forum the truth must b told n ill come ova there and  fully clown ya ass in front of ya mama ******* sito
> *


there is a show in denver on july 8th your more than welcome to come an show everybody how its done.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 20 2007, 03:49 PM~7516272
> *it gives them something to do...
> *


i guess you will always get haters for what ever the reason may be.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 20 2007, 03:50 PM~7516275
> *there is a show in denver on july 8th your more than welcome to come an show everybody how its done.
> *


then again tampa on april 1st is probably closer for you.


----------



## NaughtyVato (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 20 2007, 04:50 PM~7516275
> *there is a show in denver on july 8th your more than welcome to come an show everybody how its done.
> *




come on my turf in fresno if u wanna challange me, u guys got the money, so no excuses


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ILLICITLOWS (Nov 25, 2005)

All I have to say is..... :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

here we go again :uh: i like that pic did u finish up after i left


----------



## ILLICITLOWS (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lscrider_@Mar 21 2007, 12:16 AM~7519706
> *here we go again :uh: i like that pic did u finish up after i left
> *


 Some what I'm trying to deside if I should cut the whole bridge out and do it differnt... :dunno:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

No mames juan . J/k


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato_@Mar 20 2007, 09:50 PM~7518567
> *come on my turf in fresno if u wanna challange me, u guys got the money, so no excuses
> *


This fool said TURF :ugh: trying to be all gangster :twak: :nono:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato_@Mar 20 2007, 07:04 AM~7512774
> *like i said excuses excuses, cce is just trying to redeem themselfs, cause they see an out of buisness sign in there window soon and there trying to get there rep back my abuela hits switches better then u putos
> 
> cce = mas putos.
> *


Dude stop talking all that shit if it makes you feel better go ahead :angry: trying to be all hard I like all companys cause some got products that others dont so I buy from all of them and some people just try to be friends with the owners got get cheaper shit and hookups and are broke people not to offend anyone but most of the guys with lowriders are broke and always want something free and if they dont get they will talk shit


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato_@Mar 20 2007, 08:50 PM~7518567
> *come on my turf in fresno if u wanna challange me, u guys got the money, so no excuses
> *


challenge you,shit your the one whos talkin all that mess,show everyone whats up.fresno, :rofl: :rofl: new york is not that far away.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

How you guys do in tampa? Who did what or any records broken>??


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## 5-0-9 (Mar 6, 2006)

Ey has anyone used the turbine pumps? are they any good for hopping with the dual pressure/return ports?


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:biggrin: how was the tampa show for u guys that went to it, got pics./videos. post it up. :wave:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Apr 1 2007, 09:00 PM~7598868
> *How you guys do in tampa? Who did what or any records broken>??
> *


first in radical dance,street dance,and first in truck hop with a new world record :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5-0-9_@Apr 2 2007, 01:04 AM~7600021
> *Ey has anyone used the turbine pumps? are they any good for hopping with the dual pressure/return ports?
> *


they work great,but you have to get a few extra parts to get use out of that extra volume,like y-blocks,extra set of hoses,and a few fittings.Almost like four to the nose.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

here are our competition blocks,now with steel inserts,well they actually have been that way for a minute,but here they are.


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 2 2007, 05:23 PM~7603976
> *first in radical dance,street dance,and first in truck hop with a new world record  :biggrin:
> *


OH so I guess second in Radical Dance and third in Street Dance doesn't count? I see how it is :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Apr 9 2007, 06:28 AM~7648523
> *OH so I guess second in Radical Dance and third in Street Dance doesn't count? I see how it is  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea it does,my bad, we cleaned house in the dance classes,team cce comin at ya strong.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

these are our fatboy blocks,a few changes-steel inserts,dual side returns,and the motor is no longer recessed into the block,the pump head is instead.


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Do you guys have any idea how busy July is going to be?
:around:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> Do you guys have any idea how busy July is going to be?
> 
> 
> Are you coming to the Houston show for July?


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

:werd: 

Thats the plan!


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

CCE:thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Apr 9 2007, 07:24 AM~7648722
> *:werd:
> 
> Thats the plan!
> *



What do I have to do to be on TEAM CCE?


----------



## NaughtyVato (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 9 2007, 08:27 AM~7648734
> *What do I have to do to be on TEAM CCE?
> *



NOTHIN, THATS WHY THEY SUCK SO MUCH ANYONE CAN DO IT! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 9 2007, 09:27 AM~7648734
> *What do I have to do to be on TEAM CCE?
> *


Thats for the Boss to decide.


----------



## NaughtyVato (Mar 15, 2007)

IM ON TEAM CCE RIGHT NOW AND NOW IM NOT, AND NOW I AM AGAIN, TRY IT IT`S EASY.

IM ON TEAM CCEEEEEEEE

O YOU THOUGHT YOU GUYS GOT RIDE OF THAT QUICK?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato_@Apr 9 2007, 09:31 AM~7648754
> *NOTHIN, THATS WHY THEY SUCK SO MUCH ANYONE CAN DO IT!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato_@Apr 9 2007, 09:31 AM~7648754
> *NOTHIN, THATS WHY THEY SUCK SO MUCH ANYONE CAN DO IT!  :thumbsup:
> *



Sit down shut up go back to you kiddy porn. 

The only reason you are talkin this mess is becuase you didn't get somthing for nothing just like all the other little haters on here. 

We were in Tampa were you? If you were you were hiding in the crowd, I guess that would be your M.O. Hiding behind somthing pretending to be somebody. 
Build somthing, a Truck Hopper, a Street Dancer, a Radical Dancer, then come talk trash. Until then shut up. You are like that little bug that won't go away.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Not selling parts to people who had a fuck CCE sticker in there car was more than a lil fucked up tho....


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Apr 9 2007, 09:47 AM~7648828
> *Not selling parts to people who had a fuck CCE sticker in there car was more than a lil fucked up tho....
> *



No that was just funny!


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Apr 9 2007, 09:50 AM~7648844
> *No that was just funny!
> *


For Brian? Kinda killed the competition, huh? :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Apr 9 2007, 10:23 AM~7648984
> *what do u mean?  if u had a " fuck dken " sticker on your car you wouldnt get shit from me either... how u gonna be so 2 faced as to say fuck cce and then run their parts?
> *



I'm a business man. I would have chuckled as I folded their money and put in my pocket. Then I would serve their ass, if I wasn't sabotaging the comp by not sellig parts to em so they couldn't compete....


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Apr 9 2007, 11:30 AM~7649432
> *I'm a business man. I would have chuckled as I folded their money and put in my pocket.  Then I would serve their ass, if I wasn't sabotaging the comp by not sellig parts to em so they couldn't compete....
> *


Hey Homie, it's like this... He didn't refuse to sell them parts at the show, he refused to sell them parts two days after the show. Also they don't have anything that competes in any of our classes. and the girls were even kind enough to give them Pro Hoppers phone number. So nobody got sabotaged as you say. As far as serving them there were plenty of car there to do that.


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Clint, shouldnt you be working right now and not on layitlow... I see youre logged on !!!


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

NO... I go back to work tomarrow


WHERES MY TRUCK? :buttkick:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

man you guys are silly.


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

I will up in Indy tomorrow night! You dont wanna be a good guy and meet me 1/2 way do ya???


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

I don't know yet kinda depends on how work is tomorrow

Have you seen gauge yet? if not check it out even nutz and boltz


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Apr 9 2007, 01:20 PM~7650182
> *Hey Homie, it's like this... He didn't refuse to sell them parts at the show, he refused to sell them parts two days after the show. Also they don't have anything that competes in any of our classes. and the girls were even kind enough to give them Pro Hoppers phone number. So nobody got sabotaged as you say. As far as serving them there were plenty of car there to do that.
> *


Too funny. 

I was told the story differently. Imagine that. Always 3 sides to every story...

But they DO charge $50 for a $20 ADEX plug. :cheesy:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

TEAM CCE ALL THE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Apr 9 2007, 06:07 PM~7652269
> *TEAM CCE ALL THE WAY :biggrin:
> *


Hey Cartlon, sorry you couldn't make Tampa Bro. I would like to take this opertunity to welcome you to the Team. 2007 is gonna be a good season. :thumbsup:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

need to have shows in cleveland.


----------



## Deep West (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Apr 9 2007, 06:14 PM~7652327
> *Hey Cartlon, sorry you couldn't make Tampa Bro. I would like to take this opertunity to welcome you to the Team.  2007 is gonna be a good season. :thumbsup:
> *


*CARLTON!! :worship: :worship: 
CCE*

2007 HOMIES!!


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Here is a Geography question for every body in LayitLow land.

If its 6:15 in Indy, what time is it in Fresno?


----------



## Deep West (Jan 30, 2006)

_*4:15?*_


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Apr 9 2007, 06:34 PM~7652469
> *Here is a Geography question for every body in LayitLow land.
> 
> If its 6:15 in Indy, what time is it in Fresno?
> *


3:15pm. You and I were thinking along the same lines. I wonder if he owns a quad? :dunno:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Unless this web sites stats are incorrect, It would be 3:15 so why did NAUGHTYVATO's stats say it was 5:15 were he lived, oh thats right he's an IDIOT :yes:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Very good class, you all get a star! Well most of you anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:biggrin: *


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Apr 9 2007, 06:14 PM~7652327
> *Hey Cartlon, sorry you couldn't make Tampa Bro. I would like to take this opertunity to welcome you to the Team.  2007 is gonna be a good season. :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BRO CLINT ,IT,S BEEN A LONG TIME COMIN.GLAD 2 B A PART OFF THE CCE TEAM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



 BERMUDA TRIANGLE/TEAM CCE :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Apr 9 2007, 10:08 PM~7654156
> *THANX BRO CLINT ,IT,S BEEN A LONG TIME COMIN.GLAD 2 B A PART OFF THE CCE TEAM :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> BERMUDA TRIANGLE/TEAM CCE :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

CCE is #1 in my book. I've had 3 cars with their products with no problems, not even with the cylinders that alot people claim are bad. This is my '79 Caddy with two CCE competition pumps to the front and 10 batteries. It's not a record breaker, but hops pretty good for 3/8" ports, plus I drive it everywhere - put almost 5,000 miles on it last year.

CCE :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Apr 9 2007, 11:16 PM~7654251
> *
> CCE  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Nice lac. :biggrin:


----------



## NaughtyVato (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Apr 9 2007, 09:16 PM~7654251
> *CCE is #1 in my book.  I've had 3 cars with their products with no problems, not even with the cylinders that alot people claim are bad.  This is my '79 Caddy with two CCE competition pumps to the front and 10 batteries.  It's not a record breaker, but hops pretty good for 3/8" ports, plus I drive it everywhere - put almost 5,000 miles on it last year.
> 
> CCE  :thumbsup:
> ...



MY DAUGHTER HOPS HIGHER THEN THAT ON HER POLGO STICK


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato_@Apr 9 2007, 12:14 PM~7649715
> *MAN DONT U KNOW SHIT, THE WAY WE DO IT OVER HERE, ITS MORE OF AN INSULT IF U DO  HELP YOUR COMPETITION, AND MORE PRIDE IS TAKIN , LIKE I SAID U DUMBASS OVER THERE ARE STILL WAY BEHIND IN THE TIMES, AND YEA MY DAILY CADDY IS HOOKED UP AND IS  FRONT WHEEL DRIVE, DOESNT COMPARE TO WHATS IN MY CARPORT
> *



Is that where you keep your *polgo* sticks?


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Apr 9 2007, 07:47 AM~7648828
> *Not selling parts to people who had a fuck CCE sticker in there car was more than a lil fucked up tho....
> *


how is that fucked up,if someone slamed your company would you cater to them?


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

wadzzzzzzzzzzz up TEAM CCE :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

whats up carlton?


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

the only thing that sent me to another hydro copany is the horror stories i have herd and seen is the cylinders. but if they work for anybody else good job


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 10 2007, 06:20 PM~7660895
> *whats up carlton?
> *


TELL,EM WE GOT A CAT IN THE HAT :biggrin: & WE,LL B UNLEASHING IT SOON
CAN,T WAIT ...I,M SOOO EXCITED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

I can't wait to see the look on peoples faces,they don't even know whats coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 10 2007, 06:28 PM~7660944
> *I can't wait to see the look on peoples faces,they don't even know whats coming. :thumbsup:
> *


ALLS I CAN SAY IS.... FEEL THE POWER[/C

OLOR] :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Team cce doin it big,Tampa lowrider we took first, second, and third in both dance classes and first in truck hop with a new world record.Good job,Clint Travis Andrew Rodney Tradd Keith and Elmo.I would like to thank everyone for there continued support and team effort,the shows are once again fun for me.GOOD JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Marzocchi----only the best! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 2 2007, 05:30 PM~7604005
> *they work great,but you have to get a few extra parts to get use out of that extra volume,like y-blocks,extra set of hoses,and a few fittings.Almost like four to the nose.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

CCE good people fuk wat u talkin bout ! BMH & CCE takking over down south


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

whats up nim? :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 10 2007, 06:52 PM~7661103
> *whats up nim? :wave:
> *


tring to play catch up LOL hopefully by the summer time everything will go back to normal.how you doing homie


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Apr 10 2007, 02:12 PM~7658812
> *Is that where you keep your polgo sticks?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 10 2007, 06:39 PM~7661022
> *Team cce doin it big,Tampa lowrider we took first, second, and third in both dance classes and first in truck hop with a new world record.Good job,Clint Travis Andrew Rodney Tradd Keith and Elmo.I would like to thank everyone for there continued support and team effort,the shows are once again fun for me.GOOD JOB :thumbsup:
> *



Thank you, we couldn't do it without ya!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 10 2007, 06:39 PM~7661022
> *Team cce doin it big,Tampa lowrider we took first, second, and third in both dance classes and first in truck hop with a new world record.Good job,Clint Travis Andrew Rodney Tradd Keith and Elmo.I would like to thank everyone for there continued support and team effort,the shows are once again fun for me.GOOD JOB :thumbsup:
> *






damn CCE cant be that bad :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Yo, B. Your dually and wedge are safe and sound at Clints! I left you the bottle of SAND!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Apr 11 2007, 12:26 AM~7663905
> *Yo, B. Your dually and wedge are safe and sound at Clints!  I left you the bottle of SAND!!!
> *





you said its at clints :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 






























































































































































J/K :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I had cce for years in my Impala and never had a problem with it my car is even in the catalouge in the street setup section :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Apr 10 2007, 02:12 PM~7658812
> *Is that where you keep your polgo sticks?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OWNED!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Mar 4 2007, 10:18 PM~7406589
> *CCE's been good to me.  I've had three cars with their products, no complaints.  My '79 Deville with 6 batteries and one CCE 3/8" Comp. Pump to the front.  Oh yeah, and the car has a big block and I've had no problems with their cylinders either.  Just lucky I guess. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



me neither....the only thing that i've had an issue wit is dump seals....


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 20 2007, 06:03 PM~7737706
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 26 2007, 08:27 PM~7782580
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

IM GONNA RE DO MY SET UP THIS SUMMER AND GET RID OF MY OLD CCE PUMPS FOR SOME NEW JUNKS HOLLA AT A PLAYA


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stinkinlincoln_@Apr 27 2007, 04:43 AM~7784071
> *IM GONNA RE DO MY SET UP THIS SUMMER AND GET RID OF MY OLD CCE PUMPS FOR SOME NEW JUNKS HOLLA AT A PLAYA
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Pm me when your ready :biggrin:


----------



## AlwyzSumthin (Nov 16, 2006)

well ordered my street kit like 4months ago n just now got it installed but one of my dumps were bad. had to get all new fittings because they didn't tape off the threads when they chromed it. I mean other than that the kit's all good but defiently not ordering from cce agian because brand new dump bad and the fittings.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AlwyzSumthin_@Apr 27 2007, 09:10 AM~7785270
> *well ordered my street kit like 4months ago n just now got it installed but one of my dumps were bad. had to get all new fittings because they didn't tape off the threads when they chromed it. I mean other than that the kit's all good but defiently not ordering from cce agian because brand new dump bad and the fittings.
> *


What was bad about it? There's nothing wrong with those fittings, many people have used them with no problems. Teflon and tighten.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 27 2007, 06:00 PM~7787347
> *What was bad about it? There's nothing wrong with those fittings, many people have used them with no problems. Teflon and tighten.
> *


Hey dude....tell my future wife at the desk Jason with the silver and green caddy says hi. lol :biggrin:


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

they dont chrome the fittings and when we ordered from pro hopped the fitting were the same way ...


----------



## lincoln93 (Mar 10, 2006)

hey i never had a problem with cool cars, i had them do my old cutless, rick gave me a good hook up, to bad he's not there anymore. i had 3 fatboy pumps, never a problem with the pumps, maybe a cylinder before, but hell nothin is perfect, when i juice my lincoln, cool cars will do it. tight times car club in the house.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i run CCE still, but ill never buy there strokes. im still hearing people say they cant get that department right... oh well...


----------



## lincoln93 (Mar 10, 2006)

i only have a problem with how much tires are going for now, 175 70 14s, 62.50, damn thats high.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so few companys making skinny white walls.. pretty soon chinaz are gonna cost less the the damn tires.


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 4 2007, 08:17 AM~7402464
> *Thats the irony in that situation, His club had a fuck cce sticker on their back window at the recent Carl casper auto show! They was in the hop and Brian seen the sticker, The other day he went up there to get some wire and donuts from them, CCe is located in louisville Kentucky just to let you know its local for us so we dont have to pay for shipping on anything!!
> 
> Brian refused his service and told him to go thru pro hopper and pay extra for shipping! LOL , Not trying to be an asshole but I dont blame Brian a bit! I would have done the same, Eye for a Eye!
> *


 How could you buy stuff from a cce when you have a "fuck cce" sticker on your back window? :dunno:


----------



## AlwyzSumthin (Nov 16, 2006)

What was bad about it? There's nothing wrong with those fittings, many people have used them with no problems. Teflon and tighten. 

The coil on the dump was bad. Dunno about the fittings took them off n put regular bronze ones on it n they worked fine so something was up with the fittings


----------



## AlwyzSumthin (Nov 16, 2006)

I mean i understand that stuffs gonna happen so im not talkin shit about cce im just sayin what happend.


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@May 1 2007, 03:44 PM~7813114
> *How could you buy stuff from a cce when you have a "fuck cce" sticker on your back window?  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :buttkick: :0 :0 :0


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AlwyzSumthin_@May 3 2007, 07:00 PM~7827574
> *I mean i understand that stuffs gonna happen so im not talkin shit about cce im just sayin what happend.
> *


did you call cce about your problems?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincoln93_@May 1 2007, 05:10 PM~7812849
> *i only have a problem with how much tires are going for now, 175 70 14s, 62.50, damn thats high.
> *



ebay.

search "14 whitewall"

i got 2 sets for 300 shipped.


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

do you guys sell them long motors that black magic is talking about


----------

